# Gerry Scotti porta Ruzzle in tv: diventa un programma



## admin (19 Gennaio 2013)

*Ruzzle*, il gioco di *parole intrecciate* che sta contagiando milioni di persone su *Facebook* e sugli Smartphone Apple e Android, sta per sbarcare in *televisione*. A confermarlo è *Gerry Scotti*, il celebre presentatore tv di Mediaset, che vorrebbe ri-mediare il gioco da internet alla televisione

"Abbiamo già contattato la società che produce Ruzzle per trasformarlo in un *nuovo format*. In questo periodo in cui l’idiozia pare dominare, un gioco che usa le parole non può che fare bene a tutti. Assomiglia maledettamente ai miei due giochi del cuore: i cruciverba e il quiz televisivo ‘Paroliamo’. Penso che si possa sviluppare in tv, per questo sto già lavorando al progetto. Potrebbe diventare una gara a due o a quattro concorrenti, vediamo."


----------



## DannySa (19 Gennaio 2013)

Per quanto mi riguarda molto interessante


----------



## Canonista (19 Gennaio 2013)

Spero sia una versione migliore di quella sput.tanata

Parole che non esistono me le segna, parole italianissime che esistono invece non me le dà.


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Gennaio 2013)

Solo io lo odio sto gioco?


----------



## Graxx (19 Gennaio 2013)

mi sto azzeccando incredibilmente...grande


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Solo io lo odio sto gioco?



purio


----------



## #Dodo90# (19 Gennaio 2013)

Solo io non ho ancora avuto tempo di giocarci neanche una volta? Mi sento fuori dal mondo


----------



## BB7 (19 Gennaio 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Solo io non ho ancora avuto tempo di giocarci neanche una volta? Mi sento fuori dal mondo



Non sei l'unico, io non ho neanche idea di cosa sia e ho ben poca voglia di scoprirlo xD


----------



## Arsozzenal (19 Gennaio 2013)

io rivoglio chi vuol essere milionario
altro che quella specie di gioco condotto da bonolis


----------



## DennyJersey (20 Gennaio 2013)

Siamo un bel numero. Fondiamo il gruppo di chi odia ruzzle?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Gennaio 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Non sei l'unico, io non ho neanche idea di cosa sia e ho ben poca voglia di scoprirlo xD


3


----------

